# Help for thoughts running amok..especially at night



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

Homeopathic Cyprepidium is fabulous to stop that brain barrage when you're trying to go to sleep.

I'm in the process of trying to rediscover the homeopathic that resolved the obsessive thinking during the daytime when I'm trying to focus on other things. I distinctly recall it worked very, very well. I'll post it out here if/when I can remember or find it again via research.


----------

